# BFD and MCACC



## NismoZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok guys, I've made some good progress. Got BFD calibrated and flat. Now I want to run my Pioneer SC-07 MCACC. Here are the options...

If I select "All", these selections show up for calibration:









If I select " Keep SP Settings", these selection show up for calibration:









I noticed that it dropped Speaker Settings, Full Band Phase Control. Is this the setting I want in use with a BFD sub EQ? Seems like I'd also want Full Band Phase Control, or not since I;ve EQed the sub 1st??


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I don’t know that anything out of the ordinary is needed for your Pioneer’s calibration routine after equalizing the subwoofer. It has no idea that your sub is equalized, after all. Just run the routine as you would normally. The only problem would be if the calibration tries to equalize (or in this case, re-equalize) the sub signal.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I suppose there are two schools of thought on this, but I would always run the Auto EQ on the receiver first and then touch up with the BFD after that. Equalizing the sub first with the BFD just seems backwards to me.

brucek


----------



## NismoZ (Mar 17, 2009)

Most everyone has said to EQ your sub 1st, then run MCACC. Thats what I did. The graph looks the same as far as freq response, just a little lower db across the board. So it worked.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

brucek said:


> I suppose there are two schools of thought on this, but I would always run the Auto EQ on the receiver first and then touch up with the BFD after that. Equalizing the sub first with the BFD just seems backwards to me.
> 
> brucek


I agree with bruce. That's how I've always done it, auto EQ on the receiver first and then touch up with the BFD after that.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## NismoZ (Mar 17, 2009)

That was prolly because you have Audissy which calibrates subs, right? The MCACC doesn't do that. A second reason for doing the sub eq 1st was because I wanted a solid tuning point that didn't change. So now, that is constant if I need to change my MCACC.


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

My MCACC lowest limits of its EQ is 63 hz, so I dail in the BFD then run the MCACC with great results. After that I run new measurements and tweak in the rest to my liking.

Does that newer version of the MCACC EQ lower than 63hz?


----------

